
Konga: The Emergence of an African Technology Powerhouse - cyberomin
http://cyberomin.github.io/startup/2016/01/07/african-powehouse-1.html
======
edimaudo
Looking forward to hearing more of Konga's accomplishments.

~~~
cyberomin
I will do well to bring you more stories. You can help vote for this and also
share it with your network.

